# [solved] reemerged wpa_supplicant -> no dhcpcd at wlan0

## toralf

I'm pretty sure I didn't changed any other network related things - but now I've to start dhcpcd manually for wlan0 - which works. Does anybody knows, where to start to dig into it / how to debug it ?Last edited by toralf on Fri Jul 08, 2011 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

what does /etc/conf.d/net contain?

does 

```
rc-update add dhcpcd boot
```

 help?

----------

## Martux

I have the same problem. Suddenly, with no change, between wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r3 and -r4 it stopped working. My /etc/conf.d/net is all empty. When I start dhcpcd manually, it works (or as suggested through default runlevel).

What changed? How am I supposed to set up wlan0 if only this interface shall be brought up on system boot?

----------

## bolt

Same here. The problem is in recent changes to /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_cli.sh. Going back to rev 1.1 of this file will solve this.

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/wpa_cli.sh?r1=1.3&view=log

Maybe the submitter of this bug needs a rc_hotplug line in /etc/rc.conf, not sure about that though.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373921

----------

## toralf

Thx - this diff helps : 

```
n22 /etc/wpa_supplicant # diff wpa_cli.sh wpa_cli.sh_orig

32c32

<               EXEC="false ${EXEC} stop"

---

>               EXEC="${EXEC} stop"

45,46c45,46

< logger -t wpa_cli "interface ${INTERFACE} ${ACTION}"

< ${EXEC} || logger -t wpa_cli "executing '${EXEC}' failed"

---

> #logger -t wpa_cli "interface ${INTERFACE} ${ACTION}"

> #${EXEC} || logger -t wpa_cli "executing '${EXEC}' failed"

```

Why was that file changed without a revision bumb / for older revisoins too ?

----------

## bolt

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Why was that file changed without a revision bumb / for older revisoins too ?

 

It's a gentoo maintained file, located in net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files. It should have been versioned or patched in order not to break previous ebuilds. Or better yet, it should have been left untouched, because I believe the original bug to be a misconfiguration issue (see previous post).

----------

